# Đại lý nệm đồng phú giá rẻ tại Tiền Giang



## Nguyen Lynh (8/4/19)

Đại Lý Nệm Đồng Phú Giá Rẻ Uy Tín Tại Tiền Giang tọa lại tại địa chỉ: 51 Ấp Bắc, phường 10, TP. Mỹ Tho, tỉnh Tiền Giang. Hotline: 0906 339 325. Đây là một trong các chi nhánh của chuỗi cửa hàng phân phối nệm Thegioinem.com, chuyên cung cấp các dòng nệm cao su Đồng Phú chất lượng, uy tín, giá rẻ cùng các phụ kiện khác như giường, chăn, drap, gối cao cấp. Đến tham quan và mua sắm ngay tại cửa hàng để hưởng các ƯU ĐÃI hấp dẫn nhân dịp khai trương chi nhánh Tiền Giang. Ngoài ra, quý khách còn được thoải mái mua nệm, không lo về giá nhờ chính sách mua nệm TRẢ GÓP 0% lãi suất, áp dụng qua thẻ tín dụng quốc tế từ các ngân hàng Sacombank, Eximbank, Maritime Bank, HSBC, SCB hoặc có lãi suất 1.75-1.83% đối với các trường hợp còn lại.






Đại Lý Nệm Đồng Phú Giá Rẻ Uy Tín Tại Tiền Giang - Thegioinem.com​
Khi mua nệm tại Thegioinem.com, quý khách sẽ được miễn phí giao hàng tận nhà trong phạm vi 25km, nếu khoảng cách xa hơn cửa hàng sẽ hỗ trợ 50% phí vận chuyển.

Sau đây là các dòng nệm cao su Đồng Phú chính hãng, giá rẻ được cung cấp tại cửa hàng Tiền Giang:

*1. Nệm Cao Su Đồng Phú*
Nệm cao su Đồng Phú được sản xuất từ 100% nguyên liệu cao su thiên nhiên, an toàn sức khỏe cho người nằm với độ đàn hồi cao, cấu trúc nệm vững chắc giúp cơ thể được nâng đỡ tối ưu, không đau lưng mà còn dẻo dai, mềm mại mang đến giấc ngủ thoải mái nhất. Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm bởi công ty Nệm Đồng Phú.

Với giá niêm yết là 4.400.000 đ cho nệm kích thước 100cm x 200cm x5cm, hiện được khuyến mãi *-*20% chỉ còn 3.520.000 đ và được tặng kèm combo gối nằm cao su, gối ôm TATANA cao cấp, 1 bộ drap cao cấp và phiếu bệ sinh nệm ưu đãi 30% tận nhà.






Nệm cao su Đồng Phú thiết kế lỗ thoáng khí hiện đại - Thegioinem.com​
*2. Nệm Cao Su Đồng Phú Dulex 2 Mặt Lỗ*
Còn được gọi là nệm cao su Đồng Phú Deluxe Dorufoam, sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, không lẫn tạp chất, là sản phẩm thân thiện với môi trường. Với công nghệ sản xuất hiện đại từ Malaysia và máy móc cao cấp của Đức, Đồng Phú mang đến dòng nệm cao cấp có cấu trúc 2 mặt lỗ bọt khí li ti trên bề mặt nệm giúp giấc ngủ của bạn nhẹ nhàng, trọn vẹn suốt đêm.

Với kích thước 140cm x 200cm x 5cm có giá niêm yết 7.320.000 đ được ưu đãi -20% chỉ còn 5.856.000 đ + combo quà tặng ( gối cao su, gối ôm, drap cao cấp và phiếu -30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm tận nhà).






Nệm cao su Đồng Phú cao cấp, giá rẻ tại Tiền Giang - Thegioinem.com​
*3. Nệm Cao Su Gấp Đồng Phú*
Nệm cao su gấp Đồng Phú đạt tiêu chuẩn chất lượng quốc tế ISO 9001:2008 và MS 679:1999, là dòng nệm cao cấp hàng đầu thế giới. Với các tính năng ưu việt từ cao su thiên nhiên thuần, không lẫn tạp chất, nệm vô cùng đàn hồi, êm ái và chắc chắn. Thiết kế gấp 3, dễ  dàng xếp gọn và vệ sinh nệm.

Giá gốc của nệm là 4.300.000 đ, kích thước 100cm x 200cm x 5cm, hiện được khuyến mãi đến -20% chỉ còn 3.440.000 đ và được tặng kèm gối cao su, gối ôm TATANA, bộ drap cao cấp, phiếu vệ sinh nệm -30% tại nhà.






Nệm cao su gấp Đồng Phú có màu sắc tinh tế, tao nhã - Thegioinem.com​
*4. Nệm Gòn Ép Mặt Cao Su Đồng Phú*
Cấu tạo của nệm gồm mặt dưới là lớp bông ép chắc chắn, tạo độ phẳng cho nệm, mặt trên là lớp cao su thiên nhiên mang đến độ đàn hồi cho nệm và tăng cường sự thoải mái khi nằm. Nệm được bảo hành 7 năm từ công ty Nệm Đồng Phú.

Hiện nệm đang được khuyến mãi tại Thegioinem.com đến -15% chỉ còn 3.629.000 đ (giá gốc là 4.270.00 đ) cho kích thước 100cm x 200cm x 11cm và kèm thêm phiếu -30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tại nhà.






Nệm gồm dạng thẳng và gấp 3 - Thegioinem.com​
Tại cửa hàng Tiền Giang, Thegioinem.com còn cung cấp rất nhiều dòng nệm khác nhau, đa dạng về mẫu mã và kích cỡ, cho mọi lứa tuổi từ trẻ nhỏ đến người lớn tuổi. Quý khách hàng hãy truy cập website *Thegioinem.com* để tham khảo đầy đủ các mẫu mã, giá cả hoặc trực tiếp đến cửa hàng sẽ được nhân viên tư vấn nhiệt tình, chu đáo.
Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*


----------

